# FDA recalled Pheno



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Just found this information today in a magazine. Pretty serious recall.

On March 10, 2011 the FDA's Center for Veterinary Medicine (CVM) notified veterinarians of a pheno recall. Qualitest Pharmaceuticals recalled certain lots of product labeled as pheno that actually contained hydrocodone/acetaminophen (Vicodin).​ 
The recalled tablets are labeled as Phenobarbital Tablets, USP 32.4mg, NDC 0603-5166-32, 1,000 count, lot numbers T150G10B, T120J10E, and T023M10A. These tablets are large, pink, and capsule-shaped. Marked with a V on one side and "3600" on the other. They were distributed to retail and wholesale pharmacies between September and December 2010. Pets not getting their intended medication may begin seizing again. 

The CVM has received at least three reports of serious adverse events involving dogs taking the recalled tablets. Acetaminophen is deadly to cats. Acetaminophen can cause liver and red blood cell damage, which can cause death. Signs of toxicity include vomiting, difficulty breathing, brown-colored gums, drooling, brown or bloody urine,and convulsions. Liver failure can be associated with abdominal pain, jaundice, and mental confusion.

Hydrocodone is sometimes used as a cough suppressant in dogs. High doses can cause respiratory suppression, extreme drowsiness, slow heart rate, and death. Combining hydrocodone with barbiturates such as phenobarbital increases the risk of serious side effects.


Adverse events should be reported to the FDA's Safety Reporting Portal. They can also be contacted by phone at (240) 267-9300.



I posted it on my blog for easy sharing if you know people that use pheno with their pets.
http://www.abnerspress.com/1/post/2011/04/fda-recalled-phenobarbital-tablets.html


----------

